# Interesting day for my life.



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

My Ex is like a daughter to my mom and my mom is her mom.. 

Having been through a couple of biopsies my self. My mom told me this morning that my Ex may have cancer. I know I have been out of her life for a few years and we have not talked. 

However after a 29 year LTR, What a trigger, I am sadden at this, it has brought on a feeling of guilt and abandonment. 

Although I know it is not my fault in any way. Nor I am responsible in anyway to respond to this. 

My mom (83) is offering to help her as much as she can, which in turn may pull me in as I am the one in our past that is the caretaker. Fixer, whatever you want to call it.

She is basically alone now and I know how this feels oh so well. I went through it twice.. Being alone battling though the emotions of this Sucks. 

I talked about this in depth with my mom.. I am good though. If the EX asks for support I will... Not because of anything else other that she is a good person. 

No one should have to go through this without support. 

A true test of moving on.

Not to belittle the situation, I did find out that I am truly over her and the divorce based on how fast I recovered from the emotions/feelings this instilled. 

I am good...


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe God wants us to love and care for each other no matter what.

There is no way that you will not feel good about supporting another person in need of love and caring.

Stretch


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

How loving of your Mom to care for her.

Can you leave it at that?


----------



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> How loving of your Mom to care for her.
> 
> Can you leave it at that?


Yes I could. I will only engage if asked. It is not about my divorce it is about someone who is very close to my mom that may need care. 

I am not seeking an excuse to engage.


----------

